# Irregular Cycles while BF... what's going on?



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Just a question for those of your more experienced in this. My dd was BF for almost 21 months, but I worked part-time so we were separated at times, not to mention she slept through the night quite young. Until she was 9mo and refused bottles, I would pump when I was at work. Anyway, the separations led to AF returning at 6mo PP and they were very regular within 2-3 months.

This time, AF didn't return until ds' 13mo birthday. My first cycle was 42 days, my second was 33 days, my third cycle was between 30 days (I think- I forgot to write exact day on calendar







), fourth cycle b/t 26-30 days (again unsure of exact day). Now I'm on my fifth cycle, day 32 and no sign of AF. I think my first couple cycles were annovulatory based on CM, but I think I'm fertile again.

My cycles used to be 26 days on the dime... I can't think of any particular time when we messed up and I could be PG... but of course the thought has crossed my mind.

I guess my question is: have you had fairly regular shorter cycles that suddenly started getting longer again?

I'm very curious to test, but we've been broke and I just don't wanna waste money if I'm not preggo. I've never had good experiences with cheapo tests even when I knew I was pregnant so I don't want to go that route.

Should I not test until the cycle goes longer than my very first PPAF?









Gotta go, toddler hanging on my arm!


----------

